# Check list



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I still want to start a saltie, but still hesistating! hmmmmmmm .....

This is my check list of items, fill me in, if I am still missing something

I got...

a 27g rimless tank
a 150w HID light
a wooden stand
200g reef crystals
1050gph hydor powerhead
600gph maxijet
400gph maxijet
aqueon overflow box
plastic hoses
syphon refractometer
two 55g holding bucket
two 4g water mixing bucket
a sump
a protein skimmer

things that's missing (I think)

RO/DI unit
sand
dry rocks
return pump

So... any more things I need to add? or am I good to go?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

clamps for the hoses
gravel cleaner
a bucket to dump in the used water
light for the sump (if you plan on chaeto, other macro or mangroves)
2 heaters, 1 for the tank 1 for the salt bucket
thermometer
drip acclimation kit
quarantine tank + heater and cheapie hob filter + thermometer

some live rock (a couple of pounds should do) and what I would do is quarantine it and watch what comes out lol.


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

I assume your HID light is a metal halide?? 

You sem to have everything, though I think you have a lot of pumps for the size of tank. One power head plus the pump from your sump should be plenty. I have never understood why people recomend such large amounts of water circulation. 

The only other thing I would recomend is a heater...only for one reason.. my friends furnance went on him while he was at work..came home to a 12C home and a destroyed tank.. lost a lot .. basically if you set the heater to 72C..it most likely will never come on, but it is there just incase ..and for that size of tank, it would cost you $30 for that sense of security. 

Best of luck !!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hurry up!  get some water in there! Get those hoses connected! What's the hold-up, LOL? 

BTW that sump looks AMAZINGLY clean!!! Never would have recognized it! 

And yes, I would use a heater, but it probably won't come on much except on those winter nights, but it will help to keep things stable


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like you're read. Slightly off topic, what are the dimensions of that sump as it looks like a setup I might want to build mine from.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

50seven said:


> Hurry up!  get some water in there! Get those hoses connected! What's the hold-up, LOL?
> 
> BTW that sump looks AMAZINGLY clean!!! Never would have recognized it!
> 
> And yes, I would use a heater, but it probably won't come on much except on those winter nights, but it will help to keep things stable


I was surprised by amazing silicon job in the sump. No I do not have a questions who did it. How in the world you are able to put silicon so even 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

You are ready to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!all you need is water if you need cheato come Ill give you some for free
You have the main equipment and whatever you dont have you will get it as you go.
Welcome to the salty side..muauauauauaua


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

andco said:


> I assume your HID light is a metal halide??


yes



50seven said:


> Hurry up!  get some water in there! Get those hoses connected! What's the hold-up, LOL?
> 
> BTW that sump looks AMAZINGLY clean!!! Never would have recognized it!


Cause I used Hydrochloric acid to clean it, I burned myself a few times >.<

It's only 90% clean, still have to scrub it more x.x



disman_ca said:


> Looks like you're read. Slightly off topic, what are the dimensions of that sump as it looks like a setup I might want to build mine from.


20G, got it from Kevs 



sig said:


> I was surprise by amazing silicon job in the sump. No I do not have a questions who did it. How in the world you are able to put silicon so even


That's why I brought it, it's worth every penny + the long drive*. I tried DIY a few times on a 20G and it's a mess in the end 

*but not as crazy as today, spend an hour drive to Cobourg to pick up a piece of equipment!!! ><'' Gas alone cost $30 ><''



explor3r said:


> You are ready to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!all you need is water if you need cheato come Ill give you some for free
> You have the main equipment and whatever you dont have you will get it as you go.
> Welcome to the salty side..muauauauauaua


Thank you for the offer...

I still have to clean out my shrimp tank + more scrubing to do


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ha...I would hope that silicone on the sump would look even since that's what Kevin does =P

My silicone looks pretty close to that...except for the extension I made on one of the baffles. I blame it on the beer.


----------



## JBen (Jan 13, 2012)

Only things missing that I can see, you'll want at startup are Marine test kits and water.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Why not drill the DT?
With a nice return pump, You should be able to get rid of some powerheads.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chromey said:


> Why not drill the DT?
> With a nice return pump, You should be able to get rid of some powerheads.


It's a starphire tank, I'd cry if it's crack from drilling, so I am not taking the risk


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

All side starfire... Not many of those are made


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chromey said:


> All side starfire... Not many of those are made


only 3 side is, but if you crack one panel, it's hard to replace the glass


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive drilled Over 60 holes now, Not 1 crack. Either way If you do go with a syphon like the CPR I sold you, Use the aqua lifter on a UPS.


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Chromey said:


> Why not drill the DT?
> With a nice return pump, You should be able to get rid of some powerheads.


+1 Try to reconsider and drill the tank. Less headache later. I recently drilled my friends tank with 3 holes, first time at it too. Its not hard at all!


----------

